
Show HN: Get GitHub and GitHub Enterprise notifications in MacOS - usern
https://sargsyan.github.io/github-notifier/
======
jpincheira
Very useful! Thank you!

Any plans to bring it to the App Store?

~~~
usern
Hi @jpincheira! Thank you for feedback! Actually, I was thinking about that
for some time. The first option in my mind was to distribute it with homebrew.
And the second one to provide .dmg file with possibility to put it in App
Store (if approved by Apple). I didn't have a feedback from users and for the
beginning decided to go with homebrew. I thought that many of the github users
use brew in macOS. Currently I use brew tap, but according to brew
documentation, a project can be accepted into homebrew main packages if it
will get more than 75 stars in github. When accepted, it can be possible to
discovered with 'brew search git' and installed with 'brew install github-
notifier'.

P.S. Can I venture to ask whether you use homebrew or not? Would be also be
interested what other users will prefer brew package or .dmg app for this kind
of tools?

~~~
nautical
I use homebrew and will be happy if distributed that way.

